# Against the Swarm 2vs1 3500pts



## Moriouce

Here is a List I'm thinking of bringing to a friendly game. 3500pts Eldar and Marines vs Tyranids. 

*CAD*
*HQ *
Farseer skyrunner with spiritstone of Anath'lan

Farseer with spear

*Troops*
15 guardians with EML and warlock with Spear

6 Windriders and warlock skyrunner with spear

3 Windriders with three shincannons

*Heavy*

2 Fire Prisms with Spiritstones

*Formation Detatchment*
*Aspect Host* +1BS

10 Dire Avengers exarch with shimmershield and PW
Wave Serpent with TL EML, shincannon and Holo-Field

10 Dire Avengers exarch with Diresword
Wave Serpent with TL Starcannon, shincannon and Holo-Field

5 Dark reapers with Starshot Missles, exarch with EML

1750 pts
@Meldon post a list of the remaining 1750pts that complements this list. Lets stop this tendril in it's track!


----------



## Meldon

You want me to plan things now..? I thought you knew I dont do that 
I will look into things and se what space mariny goodness I can bring against the bugs..


----------



## neferhet

Damn isn't maugan ra a costly bastard... i'd drop a 15 guardians and take something more fancy, like warp spiders or maybe (for fluff reason) sriking scorpions


----------



## Moriouce

Don't have Warp spiders or scorpions. Maugen Ra is a wooping 195 points but he can dish out some serious firepower for one Guy. @neferhet


----------



## Meldon

You went very shooty it seems, How about I bring the hammers and claws then..!


----------



## Moriouce

Well shooty is what I have, and some pie plates of different sizes. Yeah, bring some hammers and claws and get more shooty! We might wither them down before they reach the hammers. @Meldon


----------



## Moriouce

What do people think is the better options against nids? Maugen Ra or the Avatar? Equal points but one CC monster or a shooty monster? A third option would be a second farseer to give a better chance at Eldritch Storm at 4 WC, which I think would be a treat in this game. That would give some more points to random upgrades or a small seercouncil. @Sethis @neferhet @Meldon


----------



## neferhet

I can't see why you would go toe-to-toe with tyranids in melee. Maugan will help you a lot.
A lone avatar in melee (basically unsupported, becuse you have nothing that can really help him in melee) can be tarpitted by 30 gants or exploded by a couple of zoantropes... also, you will be able to reach melee in turn 2 at the very best. Maugan can be protected by other shooters around him to give ablative wounds and will start reaping from turn 1.


----------



## Moriouce

How does Shadow In the Warp function? Will it be difficult to use witchfire against the nids?


----------



## Drohar

Moriouce said:


> How does Shadow In the Warp function? Will it be difficult to use witchfire against the nids?


It's -3 Ld for a psyker within 12" from a model who has Shadow of the Warp special rule.
So no effect to Witchfire  but they might have quite many psykers on the board for the Deny Witch rolls.


----------



## Moriouce

Keepibg my Farseer 12 away will be easy! 👍 @Drohar


----------



## Moriouce

I have edited the list since I'm taking the Spiritstone of Anath'lan (-1 WC cost when manifesting a psychic power). I had to cut down on Guardians but could give their warlock a spear aswell. @Meldon

Now since we are on the same side, will you bring any Libby with you or will I have all our warp charges?


----------



## Meldon

My experiences with Librarians agains nids have all been bad so I will not take one, you are on your own there


----------



## Moriouce

Ok! I'll see how my Farseer fares.


----------



## Moriouce

I'm learning towards trading Maugen Ra for a second Farseer, to max my chances on getting Eldritch Storm. I would also afford two more guardians, starshot(Krak)missles on my reapers and spiritstones for all tanks. What do you think?


----------



## the_barwn

Imo no.... i would and this is my opinion here add in some vauls batteries for the lols with 1 battery of d cannons to follow up hits from vibro cannons but then thats me & i would have included some swooping hawks at least 6 for the huge pie plate lols b4 sky leaping to repeat


----------



## Moriouce

Thanks for the reply @the_barwn but I don't have the models, my two options are what I have? And why would you take Vibrocannons against a horde army? Even D-cannons? Think Shadowweavers would work better if anything. Yeah yeah strength D but no, against Deathwing, anyday but not bugs.


----------



## the_barwn

I would take both because the vibro cannons pin the troops & then the d cannons are pie plates but then thinking about it eml are the right choice but maybe a few brightlances thrown in here & there but i wouldn't take holo fields on troop transports. Do you have any war walkers? If so maybe bl & eml on them


----------



## Moriouce

No WarWalkers. BL? Against Nids? I need lots of shots and lots of templates/blasts. D-cannons could work against nids but I would rather take Weavers because the range and alot cheeper. Cannons would be better against the big bugs but blast are better vs large groups instead of single powerful models. Have EML/Starcannons/PulsLaders/ShuriCannons/Scatterlaser/and everything with bladestorm for that. Once again, I have what I have and the two options I have presented are what I can muster. I lean more and more against trading Mr Ra for another farseer


----------



## the_barwn

Yes I can see the pro's for dropping mr Ra for more psionincs but do you have any of the other Phoenix Lords?
Jain Zar or Karandras would also be useful as a big bug killer.
Hmm, have you also thought about Warlocks to bolster the guardian units as well?


----------



## Moriouce

the_barwn said:


> Yes I can see the pro's for dropping mr Ra for more psionincs but do you have any of the other Phoenix Lords?
> Jain Zar or Karandras would also be useful as a big bug killer.
> Hmm, have you also thought about Warlocks to bolster the guardian units as well?


The Guardians have their Warlock. Mr Ra is the best option PL-wise against nids, he can lay down the fire that is needed and he is not far behind in CC. Tough taking a CC oriented PL versus Nids falls on the same hurdle as the Avatar. Even more so as they don't have any ++save. If I had had a vyper or two I would have taken formations. Windrider Host + Seer council + Aspect Host + Engines of Vaul. This is a list I would love to try out. Psychic tests on 3+. One use shread on the windriderhost, BS5 Dire Avengers and Reapers. But, what I have is what I have. If you want to know what I have you can have a look here.


----------



## Moriouce

Updated my list in the OP. I think it is legal all the way, if I have missed anything please tell me.


----------



## Moriouce

New date set. 28th of November. Any thoughts on your list @Meldon ?


----------



## Moriouce

Dubblepost


----------



## Moriouce

Tripplepost


----------



## Moriouce

Quadpost


----------



## Moriouce

New date set. 28th of November. Any thoughts on your list @Meldon ?


----------



## Moriouce

New date set. 28th of November. Any thoughts on your list @Meldon ?


----------



## Moriouce

This must be some sort of record in dubblepost.. six more than needed! WTF happned?? The post didn't stick the first few times and I retyped it, nothing again, and suddely all seven at once.. grrr..


----------



## Meldon

Nothing new to add. I´m a slow listbuilder. Usually build it right before I leave for the game


----------



## Moriouce

And games done! 


Big bugs


Here they come! 

One heroic Chaplain. 

Full battle report in a couple of days.


----------



## Moriouce

This saturnday the battle was finaly fought!


Eldar and Ultramarines forces minus 20 marines and 10 terminators. 

The Tyranids big bugs. Another 100+ critters still in boxes. 

The field of battle at the start of tyranids turn 2. They are closing in towards our right flank.

After movement in Eldar/Ultramarines turn 3. My jetbikes shift to the right to lend some support. Battle is joined in the shade of monsters. 

A heroic last stand by the Ultramarine Chaplain. 

I'll post a full Battle Report soon to show how the game ended.


----------

